# GÓC SÁNG TẠO > Khu vực lập trình > C/C++ >  Demo cơ bản về vòng lặp

## huyxt

```
#include <stdio.h>
#include <math.h>
#include <conio.h>
main(){
  int a[100],n,i, tong, dem, max, min,b,j;

  clrscr();
  // Nhap so phan tu cua mang gom n phan tu
  do{
    printf("
 Nhap so phan tu:");
    scanf("%d",&n);
  }while(n<0 || n>100);
  // Nhap mang a co n phan tu
  for(i=0;i<n;i++){
    printf("
 a[%d]=",i+1);
    scanf("%d",&a[i]);
  }
  // In ra danh sach cac phan tu da nhap
  printf("
 Danh sach cac phan tu");
  for(i=0;i<n;i++)
    printf("
a[%d]=%d",i+1,a[i]);

  // Tinh tong toan bo cac phan tu
  tong=0;
  for(i=0;i<n;i++)
    tong=tong+a[i];
  printf("
 TOng tat ca cac phan tu:%d",tong);
  // tong cac phan tu co gia tri chan

  tong=0;
  for(i=0;i<n;i++){
	if(a[i]%2 ==0 ) // a[i] la so chan
      tong=tong+a[i];
  }

  printf("
 Tong cac phan tu chan :%d",tong);

  tong=0;
  for(i=0;i<n;i++){
    if(a[i]%2!=0)
      continue;
    tong=tong+a[i];
  }
  printf("
 Tong cac phan tu chan tinh theo continue:%d",tong);
  // tinh tong le, tong am, tong duong
  tong=0;
  for (i=0;i<n;i++){
	if(a[i]%2==0)
	 continue;
	tong=tong+a[i];
  }
  printf("
 tong cac phan tu le:%d",tong);

  //Tim so lon nhat
  //b1: coi a[0] la lon nhat
  max=a[0];
  //b2: so sanh max voi tat ca cac phan tu con  lai
  // neu phan tu nao lon hon max thi gan max bang phan tu do
  for(i=1;i<n;i++)
    if( a[i]>max)  max=a[i];
  printf("
 Gia tri lon nhat la:%d",max);

  // tinh min
  // tinh max am
  // tinh min duong
     min=a[0];
     for (i=1;i<n;i++){
	if (a[i]<min)
		min=a[i];
     }
     printf("
 Gia tri nho nhat\t:%d",min);

     for (i=0;i<n;i++){
	if (a[i]<0)
		break;
     }
     max=a[i];
     for (i=i+1;i<n;i++){
	if (a[i]>=0)
	  continue;
	if (a[i]>max)

		max=a[i];
     }
     printf("
 Gia tri lon nhat trong cac so am la:%d",max);


     for (i=0;i<n;i++){
	if (a[i]>0)
		break;
     }
     min=a[i];
     for (i=i+1;i<n;i++){
	if (a[i]<0)
		continue;
	if (a[i]<min)
		min=a[i];
     }
     printf("
 Gia tri nho nhat trong cac so duong\t:%d",min);

  //-------------------------------------------------------
  //Danh sach so nguyen to
  //SNT: so nguyen duong khac 1, chi chia het cho 1 va chinh no
  //Thuat toan: A la SNT neu nhu A khong chia het cho tat cac cac gia tri
  // tu 2 den can bac hai cua A

/*  printf("
 b="); scanf("%d",&b);
  for(i=2;i<=sqrt(b);i++)
    if(b%i==0)  // b chia het cho i --> b khong phai so nguyen to
      break;

  if(i>sqrt(b))
    printf("
 %d la so nguyen to",b);
  else
    printf("
 %d khong phai la so nguyen to",b);
*/

 tong=0;
 dem=0;
 for(j=0;j<n;j++){
  if(a[j]<=1)
    continue;

   for(i=2;i<=sqrt(a[j]);i++)
      if(a[j]%i==0)  // b chia het cho i --> b khong phai so nguyen to
	break;

   if(i>sqrt(a[j])){
      tong=tong+a[j];
      dem=dem+1;
      printf("
 %d la so nguyen to",a[j]);
      }

 }
 printf("
 tong cac so nt\t:%d",tong);
 printf("
 co %d so nt.",dem);
// dem so nguyen to
// tong so cac so nguyen to
//-------------------------------------
// So chinh phuong
// so chinh phuong la so ma gia tri cua no bang binh phuong cua 1 so.

//if((int)sqrt(b)*(int)sqrt(b)==b)
tong=0;
dem=0;
for(i=0;i<n;i++){
  if (a[i]<0)
	continue;

  if(pow( (int)sqrt(a[i]),2)==a[i] ){
    tong=tong+a[i];
    dem=dem+1;
    printf("
 %d la so chinh phuong",a[i]);
    }
}
printf("
 Tong cac so chinh phuong\t:%d",tong);
printf("
 Co %d so chinh phuong.",dem);
// dem so chinh phuong
// tinh tong so chinh phuong


getch();



}
```

*Những đoạn tớ viết đề mà ko code ra các bạn có thể tự làm đ.c theo mẫu đã demo phía trên [IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG]*​

----------


## balothuhn

```
// Nhap so phan tu cua mang gom n phan tu
```



```
 do{
   printf("
 Nhap so phan tu:");
   scanf("%d",&n);
 }while(n<0 || n>100);
 // Nhap mang a co n phan tu
 for(i=0;i<n;i++){
   printf("
 a[%d]=",i+1);
   scanf("%d",&a[i]);
 }
```

cái này dùng 
{
printf("Nhap so phan tu cua mang:");
scanf("%d",&n);
for(int i=0;i<;i++)
{
 printf("Nhap gia tri phan tu thu a[%d],i");
 scanf("%d",&a_);__
}
}
cũng được, ko nhất thiết phải dùng thêm lệnh while_

----------


## yentatoo

> ```
> // Nhap so phan tu cua mang gom n phan tu
> ```
> 
> 
> 
> ```
>  do{
>    printf("
> ...


_
sao lại không nhất thiết, đây là bài demo, cần phải có đầy đủ điều kiện, lệnh while giúp giới hạn không cho người dùng nhập vào số âm hoặc số lớn quá, nếu như bạn giỏi rồi có thể bỏ qua cho ngắn gọn, nhưng mình nghĩ trình độ của bạn thì vẫn cần học tập cách làm này của hells đấy, không tin à, nhìn này:"for(int i=0;i<?;i++)" <-- bạn viết thế này thì chó nó thuê bạn lập trình.:-?
ở đời muốn thành công phải biết người biết ta.
lần sau góp ý thì xem lại mình trước đi nhé !!! 
Thân.
_

----------


## nguyencuong880

viết nhầm 1 tí mà nó bắt bẻ ghê thế nhỉ? mày nghĩ mày là ai mà đủ tư cách chửi người ta là *chó* hả. Trong bài demo có tính cả tổng âm mà mày kêu là dể hạn chế nhập số âm -> đã ngu mà còn cố tỏ ra nguy hiểm =))

----------


## mapvnn

> viết nhầm 1 tí mà nó bắt bẻ ghê thế nhỉ? mày nghĩ mày là ai mà đủ tư cách chửi người ta là *chó* hả. Trong bài demo có tính cả tổng âm mà mày kêu là dể hạn chế nhập số âm -> đã ngu mà còn cố tỏ ra nguy hiểm =))


:a:* ăn nói tục tĩu, vô học mà tỏ ra là có học, mở to mắt ra mà nhìn xem (n<0 ||n>100), n ở đây là số lượng phần tử nhập vào có hiểu không** =)) nhập mảng có âm phần tử sao =)) không nói ra câu này thì người ta tưởng có chút kiến thức, ai ngờ ...:a: mọi người vào xem cho ý kiến giúp nào, xem ai là chó ngu và tỏ ra nguy hiểm 
*

----------


## seodienlanh

n là số lưộng phần tử nhập vào hả ku, vậy khai báo int a[100] ko phải là khai báo mảng có 100 phần tử rồi à =))


```
int a[100],n,i, tong, dem, max, min,b,j
```

sủa nhiều quá đấy ku ạ =))

----------


## hoanglien6886

> :a:* ăn nói tục tĩu, vô học mà tỏ ra là có học, mở to mắt ra mà nhìn xem (n<0 ||n>100), n ở đây là số lượng phần tử nhập vào có hiểu không** =)) nhập mảng có âm phần tử sao =)) không nói ra câu này thì người ta tưởng có chút kiến thức, ai ngờ ...:a: mọi người vào xem cho ý kiến giúp nào, xem ai là chó ngu và tỏ ra nguy hiểm 
> *





> n là số lưộng phần tử nhập vào hả ku, vậy khai báo int a[100] ko phải là khai báo mảng có 100 phần tử rồi à =))
> 
> 
> ```
> int a[100],n,i, tong, dem, max, min,b,j
> ```
> 
> sủa nhiều quá đấy ku ạ =))


*cái loại thiểu năng, biết được sẽ không nhập số âm hả , nếu đi viết code cho người ta mà nói câu đấy thì chó nó thèm thuê, cần học hỏi thêm đi lính mới ạ, vào topic # mà xem anh code bài mà học tập, đừng phí thời gian đi spam thế này*
*anh khuyên chú tốt nhất có kiến thức thì hãy nói nhé, không thì càng lòi ra cái đuôi ngu dốt :a:a[100] có nghĩa là mảng a có tối đa 100 phần tử, nói như chú em thì lúc nào cũng phải nhập 100 lần ah, thế thì nhập n vào làm gì nữa** [IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG] chú em có đôi bàn tay khỏe ghê nhỉ, lần nào code cũng nhập n 100 lần, sao không nhập <0 lần cho sướng :a:*

----------


## thoitrangpk

```
số lượng phần tử nhập vào
```

 là cái gì í nhỉ :-?
tối đa là gì í nhỉ? tối đa là lúc nào cũng phải nhập vào cho đủ à :-?
còn nếu nhập số âm thì cái giới hạn số phần tử nhập vào hạn chế khi nào vậy ta 
đã ngu đừng cố tỏ ra mình nguy hiểm nữa kưng à

----------


## nguyennam19

```
#include"stdio.h"
#include "conio.h"
#define MAX 100
void NhapMang(int a[],int &n)
{
printf("Nhap vao so phan tu cua mang:");
scanf("%d",&n);
for(int i=0;i<n;i++)
{printf("Nhap gia tri phan tu thu a[%d]",i);
scanf("%d",&a[i]);
}
}
void XuatMang(int a[],int n)
{
printf("danh sach cac phan tu cua mang:");
for(int i=0;i<n;i++)
printf("%d",&a[i]);
}
void main()
{
int a[MAX],n,kq;
NhapMang(a,n);
XuatMang(a,n);
getch();
}
```

chú chạy bài này rùi nhập vào 2-3 phần tử xem nó có chạy ko hay là phải nhập đủ 100 phần tử =))

----------


## seor7

[IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG](



> ```
> số lượng phần tử nhập vào
> ```
> 
>  là cái gì í nhỉ :-?
> tối đa là gì í nhỉ? tối đa là lúc nào cũng phải nhập vào cho đủ à :-?
> còn nếu nhập số âm thì cái giới hạn số phần tử nhập vào hạn chế khi nào vậy ta 
> đã ngu đừng cố tỏ ra mình nguy hiểm nữa kưng à


*ê chú em nghe rõ này, hôm nay anh miễn cưỡng làm thầy vậy:
thứ nhất, số phần tử nhập vào là số lần chú em gõ số nguyên vào để tính tổng**, hiểu không ?
thứ hai, ví dụ mảng a[100] thì có tối đa 100 phần tử, có nghĩa là chú em có thể tính tổng của 100 số, nếu không giới hạn có khi chú em nhập 101 phần tử mất, hiểu chưa ?
thứ ba, chú em nhập n âm thì anh không hiểu chú em muốn tính tổng của mấy số nữa[IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG]
thứ tư, nhập các số mà chú em muốn tính tổng thì cái đó là nhập sau câu lệnh này nhé:
*printf("
 a[%d]=",i+1);
scanf("%d",&a_);
nếu chú em còn chưa hiểu thì có thể mời người đã dạy chú em những kiến thức siêu cao đó lên đây để anh kiểm tra trình độ. anh không muốn nói chú em ngu đâu, nhưng sự thật lại là thế đấy, tất nhiên, đã ngu còn tỏ ra nguy hiểm [IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG]
Nguyên văn của chú em:chú chạy bài này rùi nhập vào 2-3 phần tử xem nó có chạy ko hay là phải nhập đủ 100 phần tử 
2-3 phần tử thì anh có nói gì đâu, nhưng nếu anh không giới hạn thì chú nhập 101 phần tử, thử xem có chạy không nhé [IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG]) còn nữa, chú em bảo nhập n âm được đúng không, làm thử anh xem nào, không được thì đừng đập máy tính nhé =))
 p/s: anh khuyến cáo chú em không nên dùng từ "sủa" nhé, từ đó ở nhà bố chú em hay dùng nhưng ở đây thì không nên. haiz người lớn đã làm hư con trẻ mất rồi :emlaugh:
_

----------


## blogseotukhoa

mấy cái thứ 1,2,3 thì chú mày mâu thuẫn với nhau trong lời nói quá đó =))
còn cái thứ 4 chú mày cứ thử chạy đoạn code của a xem có khác với đoạn code của chủ topic ko =))
p/s : ở nhà bố chú mày hay dùng từ chó với chú mày lắm hay sao mà mày dùng từ "chó" trong này =))

----------


## thanhtrang

> mấy cái thứ 1,2,3 thì chú mày mâu thuẫn với nhau trong lời nói quá đó =))
> còn cái thứ 4 chú mày cứ thử chạy đoạn code của a xem có khác với đoạn code của chủ topic ko =))
> p/s : ở nhà bố chú mày hay dùng từ chó với chú mày lắm hay sao mà mày dùng từ "chó" trong này =))


*1,2,3 mâu thuẫn ở chỗ nào, chú em chỉ ra đi, hay là não bé quá không hiểu :a:
đoạn code của chú em mà đúng với đoạn code của chủ topic thì sao chú em lại bảo while là không cần thiết, chú em cứ thử nhập n âm là biết ngay khác nhau thế nào, chính mõm chú em kêu không cần giới hạn n<0 đấy nhé
p/s: còn từ chó thì cả nhà chú em đều dùng mà, anh nghĩ bố chú em hay mời ông nội chú em ăn thịt chó --> ông nội chú em hay được bố chú em áp dụng nhất :a:
*

----------


## tuongts

*


```
 nhưng nếu anh không giới hạn thì chú nhập 101 phần
```

*
*int a[100] là giới hạn rùi đồ ngu ạ* 
*cái mảng mà nhập được n âm thì quả là chuyện lạ đời đấy, dù code của chủ topic hay của tui cũng thế thui. code nào mà nhập vào n âm thì nó cũng báo lỗi hết chứ ko cần phải do.... while.*
*ko hiểu thì chú mày cứ chạy cả 2 cái code xem nó giống nhau hay khác nhau chỗ nào =))*
---------------------------------Bài viết đã được trộn ---------------------------------



> *đoạn code của chú em mà đúng với đoạn code của chủ topic thì sao chú em lại bảo while là không cần thiết, chú em cứ thử nhập n âm là biết ngay khác nhau thế nào, chính mõm chú em kêu không cần giới hạn n<0 đấy nhé*


đoạn code của tui mà đúng với của chủ topic tức là nếu thêm dòng do...while thì sẽ mất công gõ code, ngu ạ [IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG])
sai rùi ku, cả nhà ta ko ăn thịt chó =))

----------


## yenyen1234

> *
> 
> 
> ```
>  nhưng nếu anh không giới hạn thì chú nhập 101 phần
> ```
> 
> *
> *int a[100] là giới hạn rùi đồ ngu ạ* 
> ...


*chú em còn ngu dốt lắm, đầu còn não không mà phát biểu ngu vậy, nhìn đoạn code của hells này
*do{
printf("
 Nhap so phan tu:");
scanf("%d",&n);
}while(n<0 || n>100);
// Nhap mang a co n phan tu
for(i=0;i<n;i++){
printf("
 a[%d]=",i+1);
scanf("%d",&a_);
}
// In ra danh sach cac phan tu da nhap
printf("
 Danh sach cac phan tu");
for(i=0;i<n;i++)
printf("
a[%d]=%d",i+1,a);

còn nếu ngu si như chú em thì làm thế này phải không
void NhapMang(int a[],int &n)
{
printf("Nhap vao so phan tu cua mang:");
scanf("%d",&n);
for(int i=0;i<n;i++)
{printf("Nhap gia tri phan tu thu a[%d]",i);
scanf("%d",&a);
}
}
void XuatMang(int a[],int n)
{
printf("danh sach cac phan tu cua mang:");
for(int i=0;i<n;i++)
printf("%d",&a);
}
void main()
{
int a[MAX],n,kq;
NhapMang(a,n);
XuatMang(a,n);
getch();
} cái nào dài hơn vậy chú em, hay là không biết đếm
mà chú em còn ngu ở 1 điểm nữa, bài code có do...while như hells nhé, nếu chú em nhập số âm, nó sẽ cho chú em nhập lại, còn bài code của chú em thì không bao giờ, code chương trình mà để nó báo lỗi thì chó nó thuê chú em, không bao giờ kiếm được tiền mà bỏ vào mõm đâu đồ ngu ạ, cái loại ngu còn tỏ ra nguy hiểm, bảo mời thầy lên thì không dám mời :a: cả thầy và trò cùng nhục sẽ đỡ hơn chứ, 1 ng 1 nửa
p/s: nhà chú em ko ăn thịt chó mà ông nội chú em vẫn được bố em áp dụng à, lạ thật :-?
_

----------


## newgyping

*chú em biết mình sai rồi là tốt lắm, anh tặng chú câu này: biết xấu hổ trước mọi người là 1 cảm xúc tốt.Nhưng tốt hơn là biết xấu hổ trước chính bản thân mình.
bye, mai gặp lại nha
*

----------


## lebachit

thằng này ngu lâu dốt bền khó đào tạo quá.
code của tao là chạy hoàn chỉnh 1 chương trình, còn do{
printf("
 Nhap so phan tu:");
scanf("%d",&n);
}while(n<0 || n>100);
// Nhap mang a co n phan tu
for(i=0;i<n;i++){
printf("
 a[%d]=",i+1);
scanf("%d",&a_);
}
// In ra danh sach cac phan tu da nhap
printf("
 Danh sach cac phan tu");
for(i=0;i<n;i++)
printf("
a[%d]=%d",i+1,a); *** bao h chạy được vì ko khai báo main =))
hơn nữa cách tao làm chỉ là để vd cái đoạn do...ưhile dư thôi, void main chạy sau cùng. còn nếu void main tao dùng code đó để chạy trực tiếp thì cái nào ngắn hơn
ngu thì đừng cố tỏ ra mình nguy hiểm nữa
p/s : nhấp số dươg nhập nhầm số còn được chứ số âm mà để nhập nhầm thì=))_

----------


## remcuaminhdang

*Hx, nhịn nhau 1 tý đê, cãi nhau vầy ngang spam 4rum quá ha :|*​

----------


## nguyenlan

hjhj, xl các bạn. mình chỉ góp ý đoạn code của chú topic mà hắn vào chửi mình. Hell có nhận thấy đoạn code do...while nó ko thật cần thiết, đúng ko. 
p/s : mình đang dọn dẹp để đi ngủ mà có người tự sướng =))

----------


## tranviettuanit

> thằng này ngu lâu dốt bền khó đào tạo quá.
> code của tao là chạy hoàn chỉnh 1 chương trình, còn do{
> printf("
>  Nhap so phan tu:");
> scanf("%d",&n);
> }while(n<0 || n>100);
> // Nhap mang a co n phan tu
> for(i=0;i<n;i++){
> printf("
> ...


_
ê thằng em ngu đần nghe rõ này, n là số lần nhập phần tử vào, người dùng có thể nhập lỗi, vậy nên cần phải giới hạn để họ được nhập lại, chú em code để tự sướng không nói làm gì, chú em code cho khách hàng mà lại code thế thì chó nó thèm thuê cái loại chú em :a:
khách hàng mà đọc được topic này thì chú em đến phải ra đê bốc phân bỏ vào mồm, đó, ngu mà tỏ ra nguy hiểm là thế đấy:a: anh ngủ đây, cứ spam đi mai anh đọc, mất thời gian với mấy đứa não đặc như chú em quá [IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG]|[IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG]|[IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG]|[IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG]|[IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG]| ngày mai nhớ phát biểu cho khôn hơn tí nhé_

----------


## Binhboong92

*À ..... mình viết đoạn code này chủ yếu để cho những người sơ nhập C++ cũng hiểu đ.c thế nên mình chọn do ... while .... thay vì for
Như thế nó là cần thiết cho những newbie của C++ chứ về bản chất dùng cái nào cũng như nhau cả thoy [IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG]*​

----------


## HuaAnh

hì, theo mình thì dòng for sẽ là vd hay hơn cho lệnh lặp ^^
---------------------------------Bài viết đã được trộn ---------------------------------



> *ê thằng em ngu đần nghe rõ này, n là số lần nhập phần tử vào**, người dùng có thể nhập lỗi, vậy nên cần phải giới hạn để họ được nhập lại, chú em code để tự sướng không nói làm gì, chú em code cho khách hàng mà lại code thế thì chó nó thèm thuê cái loại chú em* :a:
> *khách hàng mà đọc được topic này thì chú em đến phải ra đê bốc phân bỏ vào mồm, đó, ngu mà tỏ ra nguy hiểm là thế đấy:a: anh ngủ đây, cứ spam đi mai anh đọc, mất thời gian với mấy đứa não đặc như chú em quá [IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG]|*[IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG]|[IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG]|[IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG]|[IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG]| *ngày mai nhớ phát biểu cho khôn hơn tí nhé*


 mình ko thik nói chuyên với thằng này, ngu mà cố tỏ ra nguy hiểm @@

----------


## giahuy76

*Hx, mình phải nói thế nào cho bản hiểu nhỉ. Mình bjk dùng for sẽ hay hơn, ngắn hơn nhưng nếu bạn là 1 giảng viên của 1 trường chuyên đào tạo CNTT (Như Aptech hay FPT) thì bạn sẽ chọn cách ngắn gọn, hay nhưng học viên chưa tiếp xúc hoặc khó hiểu hơn hay cách thông thường tuy dài nhưng học viên sẽ tiếp cận ngay đ.c mục đích của đoạn code???​​*
*P/S: Nhấn mạnh lại là cái này dành cho newbie chứ ko phải bài tập nâng cao. :|*​

----------


## dungmxh

> hì, theo mình thì dòng for sẽ là vd hay hơn cho lệnh lặp ^^
> ---------------------------------Bài viết đã được trộn ---------------------------------
> 
> mình ko thik nói chuyên với thằng này, ngu mà cố tỏ ra nguy hiểm @@


*chú em được đi học thì phát biểu cho giống người chút đi nhé, ngu hay không không quan trọng, quan trọng là không biết mình ngu, thế mới nguy hiểm, anh ngu chỗ nào chú chỉ giúp anh**, còn chú thì anh biết chú ngu ở chỗ này :
*cái này dùng 
{
printf("Nhap so phan tu cua mang:");
scanf("%d",&n);
for(int i=0;i<;i++)
{
 printf("Nhap gia tri phan tu thu a[%d],i");
 scanf("%d",&a_);__
}
}
cũng được, ko nhất thiết phải dùng thêm lệnh while 
anh khẳng định đoạn code này nếu nhập n<0 hoặc n>100 (a[100])thì chú em sẽ không thể nhập vào 1 số nào nữa để mà tính tổng, còn đoạn code mà hells demo sẽ cho chú em nhập lại,chú em có thể test thử, hoặc mời pro vào đây xem ai đúng ai sai.
chú em biết mình ngu là tốt, nếu không biết mới gọi là nguy hiểm, không biết nghĩa câu đó thì lần sau đừng dùng, càng dùng thì nó càng đúng với chú em.
ai sai người đó ngu, đúng không ? chú em nghe hells nói rồi nhé: cần thiết.vậy mà chú em lại nói không cần, vậy ai sai, ai ngu ???
muốn dùng từ ngu thì phải giỏi đi đã.
chú em muốn cãi tiếp thì phải chứng minh đoạn code trên không sai đi đã(nên nhớ mục đích lập trình là cho người dùng sử dụng,người dùng có thể nhập số âm hoặc 101,chú em không cấm được, nếu cấm thì ...nó thuê chú em), không làm được thì nói cũng vô ích, các cụ đã dạy:"chó khôn chớ cắn càn":-?
p/s: sai+cãi= ngu+nguy hiểm

_

----------


## quanghnn

đừng có tự sướng nữa pa =))

----------


## seoerGBVN

> đừng có tự sướng nữa pa =))


*spam rác diễn đàn quá !**chú em muốn cãi tiếp thì phải chứng minh đoạn code 
*cái này dùng 
{
printf("Nhap so phan tu cua mang:");
scanf("%d",&n);
for(int i=0;i<;i++)
{
 printf("Nhap gia tri phan tu thu a[%d],i");
 scanf("%d",&a_);__
}
}
cũng được, ko nhất thiết phải dùng thêm lệnh while 
 không sai đi đã, không làm được thì nói cũng vô ích_

----------


## toan102

chạy đi, tui toàn chạy bằng code đó thì chứng minh kiểu nào nữa hả =))

----------


## truong coi

> chạy đi, tui toàn chạy bằng code đó thì chứng minh kiểu nào nữa hả =))


cái này dùng 
{
printf("Nhap so phan tu cua mang:");
scanf("%d",&n);*<-ko giới hạn cho n thì nhập n âm chương trình ko chạy,ko hoàn hảo = dùng do...while*
for(int i=0;i<;i++)*<-cái dòng này sai,nếu bạn viết nhầm thì chịu khó sửa đi,người# đọc ko* *hiểu*
{
 printf("Nhap gia tri phan tu thu a[%d],i");*<- mình thấy ở đây là i+1** sẽ hay hơn* 
 scanf("%d",&a_);__
}
}
cũng được, ko nhất thiết phải dùng thêm lệnh while 
tóm lại bài demo của chủ topic là hoàn hảo, bạn góp ý mà lại mắc 1 lỗi khác là quên mất ý nghĩa của chương trình, nó cần sự toàn diện, đáp ứng được mọi trường hợp xảy ra. Mình góp ý bạn vậy thôi.
Thân !

_

----------


## dichvumobile_vn

hi, bạn góp ý vậy thì mình lắng nghe, đâu có tranh luận làm gì >.<
thôi huề nha [IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG]
for(int i=0;i<n;i++)
cách code của mình chương trình sẽ chạy nhanh hơn 1 chút vì không phải kiểm tra lệnh do...while

----------


## thanhluantm

> hi, bạn góp ý vậy thì mình lắng nghe, đâu có tranh luận làm gì >.<
> thôi huề nha [IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG]
> for(int i=0;i<n;i++)
> cách code của mình chương trình sẽ chạy nhanh hơn 1 chút vì không phải kiểm tra lệnh do...while


*cái này thì ok. hì. chuyện cũ bỏ qua, mong bạn sẽ luôn giúp đỡ các mem cũng như xây dựng diễn đàn nha* :wub:

----------

